# CAN INTEX WILL HANDLE Zotac GTS 450



## jokerisdead (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi my name is Hemant I have a problem .
I am goin to buy a new GTS450 because i cant stretch my budget.

I have bought my pc on DEC 2010 

My config are

PRO - C2D 7500 @ 2.93 Ghz
MOBO - GA 31 -Es2cl 
RAM - 4 GB DDR2 
Current Zotac 9500 gt.

PSU - Intex 450 W.


My question is that can my PSU will support the 450 gts.

PLZ Help.

I hve given mine SMPS SPECs plz Give me my amp remaining. means caculate my amp remaining. PLZ.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 11, 2011)

This PSU will NOT handle the GTS 450 graphics card. It will likely not even have enough connectors. The GTS 450 ideally requires 24A on the +12V rail, while your PSU seems to give out 20A (note: Since it is Intex, it is possible even these specifications are over-emphasized - this may not even be a 450W SMPS! There is no mention of efficiency either.)

Get a better SMPS if you want to use this card.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 11, 2011)

No way dude!!!

get fsp saga II 500W or seasonic 500W


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 12, 2011)

If you've read this thread, you wouldn't have asked this question.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 12, 2011)

Go for atleast 550+ capacity if you plan to upgrade later. If you going to get try 460 with good psu


----------

